# QSI Engineer output



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks
The following Email has been sent to AMHOBBYS about the QSI

I am putting an Engineer into a large Analogue system and want to know if I have to 
switch it in and out when required.

Any thoughts please on the subject

Thanks Dave

Its got a lot of buttons OUCH


Dear Sir
Please can you tell me if the QSE Engineer puts out a continuous signal when powered 
or only when the buttons are pressed.

Reason I am going to wire The QSI Engineer into a large system that uses various other
makes of sound system and dont want a continuous singnal impressed when not in use.

I can easily use a four pole switch to switch the engineer in and out but this would not be 
needed if no signal was present.

Thanks Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The train engineer is rated for 2.5 amps. AMH tells me it will handle a little in excess of 3, maybe up to 3.5. 

Yes it has a lot of buttons! That's what you bought it for, each button is a different sound. It's just like the sound effect keyboards in movie making and radio stations. 

If you have a large analog layout, it would be of use on only one loco on the powered block. There is supposedly a booster in the works that would allow it to handle 10 amps, but this has been in the works for several years. 

The system works by sending a series of short reversals in polarity. There is no constant "signal" output, only when commanding a sound. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg 

Many thanks I was hoping that was the case. 

I will still put in a four pole change over switch due to the low current rating as a lot of my trains run three or four locos. 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea. Also email Tony and bug him for the high amp version. I'll be calling him this week and remind him also. 

Like anything else in today's economy, mfg's want to be sure that they have a market before producing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg 

I had the same info from Jim at QSI very good to see a manufacturer answering questions so quickly. 

Would not need the switch out if the wiring was bigger. 

All mine is rated 10 amps 

Dave


----------

